# Years and months



## Finduilas (Dec 10, 2002)

Can somebody tell me all months' names and the years that the five battles of Beleriand are taken.I'm really interested in this but I couldn't find it.Only the names of some months.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *Can somebody tell me all months' names and the years that the five battles of Beleriand are taken.I'm really interested in this but I couldn't find it.Only the names of some months. *


I would like to help you,but I cannot.The problem is that I gave you my book(The Silmarillion) and I suppose the answer is somewhere there.I think the years when the battles happen you will find very easy.


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 10, 2002)

Probably,but I can't.My problem is that I'm not very well orientated about years even in our own history.
But I'll try once again if you say so.
But what about months then?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 11, 2003)

What I'm going to write is from LOTR ,Appendix D.

"yen" is the elven word for year and it means 144 of our days.
"re" is the elven word for day,the "yen" contains 52,596 days.
"enquie" is the elven word for week and it is 6 days long."yen" contains 8,766 "enquier"-reckoned continiously throughout the period.



> In Middle-Earth the Eldar also observed a short period or solar year,called a coranar or "sun-round"when considered more or less astronomically ,but usually called loa "growth"(especially in the north-western lands)when the seasonal changes in vegatation were primarily considered ,as was usual with the elves.



Loa is divided into periods that can be regarded as long months or short seasons.In the Calendar of Imladris there are six months/seasons of which the Quenya names are:
tuile -spring
laire -summer
yavie -autumn
quelle -fading
hrive -winter
coire -string
The Sindarin names are:
ethuil
laer 
iavas 
firith 
rhiw 
echuir ,
Fading is also called lasse-lant ,"leaf fall"or in Sindarin :narbeleth.

Laire and Hrive contains 72 days and the others 54.



> The loa began with yestare,the day immediately before tuile and ened with mettare,the day immediately after coire.Between yavie and quelle were inserted three endert or "middle-days".This provided a year of 365 days which has supplemented by doubling the endert (adding 3 days)in every twelfth year.





> How any resulting inaccuracy was dealt with is unceratin .If the year was then of the same lenght as now ,the yen would have been more than a day too long.That there was an inaccuracy is shown by a note in the Calendars of the Red book to the effect that in the "Reckoning of Rivendell" the last year of every third yen was shortened by three days:the doubling of the three endert due in thatt year was omitted ;"but that has not happened in our time".Of the adjustment of any remaining inaccuracy there is no record.



That is the only thing I found about months and their names.I hope it will help you.


----------



## gate7ole (Jan 12, 2003)

Here is what I found about the calendar of Numenor. Not much, but...
The King's Reckoning
-yestarë 
-months 1- 5 (30 days) 
-month 6 (31 days) 
-loëndë 
-month 7 (31 days) 
-months 8-12 (30 days) 
-mettarë

About the 5 Battles of Beleriand:

First Battle: Year 1497 (Before the sun)
Dagor-nuin-giliath: Year 1 FA
Dagor Aglareb: Year 60 FA
Dagor Bragollach: Year 455 FA
Nirnaeth Arnoediad:Year 472 FA


----------

